# For those who saw Coraline, and have read "The Thief of Always" by Clive Barker....



## Zepp88 (Feb 18, 2009)

Did Coraline remind anybody else of "The Thief of Always"? I enjoyed the movie a lot, I think mostly because it reminded me of the Clive Barker book which I loved when I was little.

As I understand, Neil Gaiman wrote Coraline in like 2002, it just makes me wonder where he got the inspiration from...


----------

